

Ask HN:  Does any company offer "smart" electrical panels? - Phargo

Does anybody here know of or has used a company that provides residential &quot;smart&quot; electrical panels that allow you to monitor whole home electrical usage for each circuit?
======
nmc
Not yet, but it is coming. In France, all electrical panels will have to be
"smart" by 2020. (However, the data will go to the electricity company, not to
you.)

